# Veterinarian's exam rooms



## Rollie73 (Sep 19, 2010)

NJSparky said:


> Anyone know if all the rules for humans apply to the furry 4 legged creatures?


YES!!! Every electrical installation performed by your dog or your cat must conform to the NEC and any local amendments.:thumbsup::laughing:


----------



## NJSparky (May 21, 2014)

Damn! The lack of opposable thumbs are really causing problems with the cutters.


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

NJSparky said:


> Anyone know if all the rules for humans apply to the furry 4 legged creatures?



They don't apply. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Rollie73 (Sep 19, 2010)

My dog is an absolute whiz with a terminating screwdriver.


----------



## dlvbasys (Jan 2, 2015)

everything above is right and has be according NEC's requirements...
except switches = they must be lower and readily accessible by standing on rear paws in veterinarian clinic


----------

